# NFL football 2012-2013



## VBCheeseGrater

Didn't see a thread on this. The season is officially underway. 

Can't remember ever being this excited for the start of a season. Heart is racing over here. I'm a fins fan, Tannehill looked decent in his first drive.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

There's an NFL thread in the sports section, but I'm not complaining haha.


----------



## MFB

glassmoon0fo said:


> There's an NFL thread in the sports section, but I'm not complaining haha.



I put in a report to say it was in the wrong subforum so it'll probably be moved shortly, plus that's for 2011-12 season.

Currently the Pats are beating the Titans 14-3 so I'm content. I'll probably only catch half the games in the season though. 

Edit : Oops, did I say 14? I meant 20


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Bears are already falling apart again lol.
Week 1 was great, and then week 2 happened.

Matt Forte is out for a couple weeks likely, and Cutler has already pissed his linemen off, so he's now on the "soon to be injured" list.
Their defense isn't what it used to be either.
Luckily they host the Rams this week, so they might just stall the inevitable downward spiral.


----------



## flexkill

Fucking Saints man, I thought Brees would be able to pull it off without SP....looks like I was very wrong. Going to be a loooong season for me.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

flexkill said:


> Fucking Saints man, I thought Brees would be able to pull it off without SP....looks like I was very wrong. Going to be a loooong season for me.


 
GAME OF THE YEAR- bears vs saints 

Never know, both teams could get it together, but the bears have that recent history of starting hot, then coming apart completely as the season goes on.


----------



## flexkill

I'm so pissed at Roger Goodfuck it's not even funny. He needs to be fired man, he's fucking ruining the NFL! This whole ref shit is a fucking joke....the man is a CLOWN


----------



## flexkill

Freaking Saints...season is done for us.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Still way fucking mad over that call

Thanks for that, refs
I love starting the season 1-2 on a blunder by the officials


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I would be critical of tonights situation, but it helps da bears. lol


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

It just keeps happening.







I just hope the Saints don't decide to play actual football next week.
1-3 sounds miserable.


----------



## AvantGuardian

As a diehard Hawks fan, I didn't get a lot of joy from last nights game (well, besides seeing Seattle's pass rush completely overpower GB's o-line). Aside the obvious game-changing blown call at the end, there were plenty of terrible penalties called throughout the game (against both teams, but generally favoring the Hawks) that really shifted momentum. It feels like the Seahawks have often been on the short end of some really bad calls throughout their history (Super Bowl XL, anyone?), but it really doesn't feel a whole lot better to be on the other end either. I mean, it was a hard fought game on both sides, but it was just insulting to fans of the game to have these officials out there on a nationally televised game constantly disrupting the flow with calls ranging from questionable to just flat out and obviously wrong.

Sorry, Packers fans. If its any consolation, no one really seems to be celebrating this victory too much over here. We're not delusional enough to think it was a legit win.


----------



## skeels

^ It was a good game with some good ball played by both teams.

I wish more Packer fans had your character.

I'm glad to be reminded that it is how you play the game and not whether you win or lose- something I try to teach my children.


----------



## MFB

Man, Pats lost to Baltimore by ONE point and the fucking Steelers lost to THE RAIDERS too! C'mon Pittsburgh, get your shit together, it was Oakland! The team that everyone makes fun of and you lost to 'em. 

Luckily the Jets pulled out a win over the Dolphins because Carpenter missed both the 47 and 48 yard field goals.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Though I'm a Steelers fan I do watch the Browns because of where I live, and although I laugh at the Weedon pick as much as anyone, with receivers like Muhammad Massaquoi make it absolutely IMPOSSIBLE to gauge the potential of a quarterback. If you saw the Ravens game on Thursday, Weedon made several great passes (that would have won the game for them on several occasions) that Little LITERALLY just up and DROPPED. When will the Browns STOP replacing their quarterback every draft and pick up some people to actually catch the god damn ball?? /rant

Yeah that Oakland - Steelers game was definitely unexpected, especially after Heyward-Bey got knocked out, it was pretty much just him and McFadden that even posed an offensive threat IMO. Im hoping that game (as well as the Broncos one) was just a fluke and that it'll all be good news from here.


----------



## MFB

OK, well the Jets despite pulling out a win have turned out to be not worth watching and I'm giving my other team hat over to the 49ers to be my West Coast pick. They stomped the Jets (24-0) this week and did fantastic last year so it makes sense, plus I lived out in SF for 6 months so that didn't hurt their chances either 

Pats made a surprising comeback against the Razorcakes (Bills) this week, but given their nickname it's not surprising. I had actually stopped watching when the game hit 21-7 in their favor but I was proven wrong in the end so go Pats.

I would've liked to see the Cardinals as well as Vikings games but it wasn't in the cards since I know one of them wasn't even shown here. Oh well, only so much football I can watch


----------



## Diggy

Here in Rams country, there may not be much to be happy about.. but the kicker may break the record for longest field goal.. lol


----------



## MFB

Why? You guys won against the Seahawks today, so what's the upset?

Also, turns out it was 34-0 for the SF/NY game, I was off by 10 points.


----------



## Diggy

I'm being realistic. Empowering the mediocre local team is the job of our radio personalities. Our offense is anemic at best, the OL is horrible. Zuerlein IS our story. GO CARDS!


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Mark Sanchez you motherfucker... Im betting Tebow is gonna be the new starter for the Jets after today. I really thought Mark was going to be a big name this year after some of the passes he threw in the season opener


----------



## TRENCHLORD

PyramidSmasher said:


> Mark Sanchez you motherfucker... Im betting Tebow is gonna be the new starter


 
, All he does is win . Nice to see a QB put his head down and run guys over .


----------



## flexkill

Fucking Saints, Refs tried to give them the game and they still couldn't win!


----------



## Lagtastic

flexkill said:


> Fucking Saints, Refs tried to give them the game and they still couldn't win!



 Panthers let me down as well, yet again. If it wasn't for the Falcons we would easily have the worst division in the NFL this year. Maybe next year...


----------



## MFB

Woo! Both my teams are currently up this week, Patriots leading 17-7 against Denver and 49ers leading 24-3 over the Razorcakes. Poor Buffalo, when WILL you get it together?


----------



## flexkill

Dear Roger Goodell,

Would you please remove your small flaccid penis from my Black&Gold ass?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Is it too early for the superbowl shuffle?
The Bears are only 3pts. behind the Niners in total net points(points scored over points allowed) for the season 81-78, and there's no other teams even close.

Not ready to get excited yet, but it's a stat that the Bears are usually not near the top, even in good years they have so many low scoring defensive/field position battles.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Saints needed Haiti-relief level help to get that first win, but WE GOT IT. Feels like I just took the biggest dump ever.

*Ahem*Who is that that says they're going to beat those Saints? Who is that?


----------



## flexkill

glassmoon0fo said:


> Saints needed Haiti-relief level help to get that first win, but WE GOT IT. Feels like I just took the biggest dump ever.
> 
> *Ahem*Who is that that says they're going to beat those Saints? Who is that?



This might be what we needed to get a streak going!!!! Wilson and Galette need more playing time!

Glass are you a member at Saintsreport.com if not you should be. Best Saints site in history.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^Am now  Thanks for the heads up, bro!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Almost ashamed to call myself a Green Bay fan right now.

At least A-Rod has been preforming again the last two weeks.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Almost ashamed to call myself a Green Bay fan right now.
> 
> At least A-Rod has been preforming again the last two weeks.


 
Things will come together as the season progresses for G.B..
They'll still make a play on the division I bet.
Either the Bears or Vikings will surely implode by week 10.

Those Eagles will end up being the bust of the year I think.
Too many players who spell team with an I in there .


----------



## flexkill

The Iggles will deal with the pork they receive for signing the dog killer!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

That win made me feel awesome

Aaron Rodgers, lawwwd have mercy


----------



## MFB

Fucking Giants, how dare you stomp on my 49ers? HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## flexkill

2 in a row baby! Drew getting his game on, now if we can just figure out how to play any kind of defense....DOH! Who Dat !


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

the fuckin bears are 5-1, guys
what the fuck.

i know one dirty, shameless guy on here is happy about this.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Shawn

AvantGuardian said:


> As a diehard Hawks fan, I didn't get a lot of joy from last nights game (well, besides seeing Seattle's pass rush completely overpower GB's o-line). Aside the obvious game-changing blown call at the end, there were plenty of terrible penalties called throughout the game (against both teams, but generally favoring the Hawks) that really shifted momentum. It feels like the Seahawks have often been on the short end of some really bad calls throughout their history (Super Bowl XL, anyone?), but it really doesn't feel a whole lot better to be on the other end either. I mean, it was a hard fought game on both sides, but it was just insulting to fans of the game to have these officials out there on a nationally televised game constantly disrupting the flow with calls ranging from questionable to just flat out and obviously wrong.
> 
> Sorry, Packers fans. If its any consolation, no one really seems to be celebrating this victory too much over here. We're not delusional enough to think it was a legit win.



I agree. Still though, The Seahawks are on fire this year in my opinion. Loved how they beat Dallas, Carolina and NE. I knew SF was going to beat them and I don't know what to think about the Lions, I hope they can beat them. As far as Minnesota goes, hopefully they can beat them too as well as the Jets. We'll see. 

Cheers to another Hawks fan.


----------



## MFB

Pats AND San Fran pulled out wins this week, all is well in the NFL.


----------



## Discoqueen

Must be nice, guys... must be nice.


----------



## MFB

I'd try to boost your confidence, but I'm someone who calls them the Buffalo Razorcakes so ...well, you know...


----------



## gunshow86de

This is the funniest thing I've seen in months.

Tim Tebow's Lost Emails - Grantland


----------



## Robby the Robot

Worst team in the NFL right now. Go.


----------



## Diggy

RTheodoppalus said:


> Worst team in the NFL right now. Go.



Jags


----------



## flexkill

Philly is pretty bad too. Their O line is pathetic.


----------



## Diggy

flexkill said:


> Philly is pretty bad too. Their O line is pathetic.



yes it is! I still think Philly beats up on Jacksonville. Hell, without MJD, I'd bet the Rams beat up on Jacksonville.


----------



## Robby the Robot

flexkill said:


> Philly is pretty bad too. Their O line is pathetic.



The Eagles are in the situation as the Cowgirls, a whole lot of talent that hasn't amounted to anything. With that offensive line Philly has, I'd be surprised if Michael Vick last the whole season, given how injury prone he is. So much for the "dream team."


----------



## flexkill

WHO DAT!!!!

Saints beat dem dirty birds!!! Loving that shit!!!!!


----------



## gunshow86de

October 26, 2012; Peyton Manning purchases 21 Denver-area Papa John's franchises.

Nover 6, 2012; Colorado votes to legalize marijuana.

November 11, 2012; Manning throws his 420th career touchdown.

#illuminati


----------



## MFB

Diggy said:


> Jags



Without a doubt.

Also, where the FUCK did the Atlanta Falcons get all this skill from? Like, I've never paid attention to them nor do I recognize any of the names, but they're fucking 8-1 right now!


----------



## Blake1970

I think these Texans are going to kill me once the playoffs start.


----------



## gunshow86de

MFB said:


> Also, where the FUCK did the Atlanta Falcons get all this skill from? Like, I've never paid attention to them nor do I recognize any of the names, but they're fucking 8-1 right now!



They've been good in the regular season for a while now. Matty Ice will collapse in the playoffs though. Lucky for me, fantasy season will be over by then.


----------



## gunshow86de

RTheodoppalus said:


> Worst team in the NFL right now. Go.



Also gotta go with the Jags. 



Deadspin said:


> The Jaguars are the off-brand NyQuil of professional sports.


----------



## Lagtastic

Got to see Peyton in person for the first time this Sunday. I would love to see him get another ring this year, and the Broncos are getting better every week. I see them making it to the AFC championship game, after that who knows. 

My Panthers can't seem to stop tripping over their own feet. Our defensive and offensive lines are just awful.


----------



## ScottyB724

What a fucking cheap shot on cutler last night. Now next Monday night it's going to be a battle of back up qb's since Alex Smith got concussed yesterday too. So pissed.


----------



## gunshow86de

ScottyB724 said:


> What a fucking cheap shot on cutler last night. Now next Monday night it's going to be a battle of back up qb's since Alex Smith got concussed yesterday too. So pissed.



My completely unbiased opinion, Cuntler deserved it.


----------



## flexkill

gunshow86de said:


> My completely unbiased opinion, Cuntler deserved it.


haha, no one likes the "Jerk Face"


----------



## ScottyB724

The national sports media is absolutely ridiculous, I can't blame them, it's their job. However, I feel for Jay. I have literally been fired from jobs because I didn't smile enough. Just because you don't show it, doesn't mean shit. The cameras only show him after bad moments, never smiling after throwing a touchdown. He's our guy, and he doesn't get paid to do anything other than play football.

Now to the play itself, dobbins took 2 steps after the ball left his arm. Came at him direct helmet to helmet. Completely ruthless, and yea of course the defense is going to take their shot. You have a much better chance of winning the game if you take out the opposing starting qb. But for that piece of shit to say in the postgame that jay launched into HIM is absurd, and he also denies helmet to helmet. 

That's my completely biased .02


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Don't worry, Jay isn't bothered. I'm fairly certain he doesn't care about anything.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

^That's great man!!!

I came on the thread to bitch about Cutler and my previously predicted Bear implosion (anually scheduled for aprox. week 9), and there above was Jay and all of his team related concerns illustrated vividly.


----------



## gunshow86de

Sum up Mark, aka "Nacho," aka "El Shitbox" Sanchez's career in one .gif?


----------



## texshred777

^
He didn't even try to trip up the defender. He just crumples over like a bitch.


----------



## flexkill

Dirty Sanchez!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Somebody needs to tie Sanchez and Cutler's tails together just to see who's really the HBIC.


----------



## flexkill

We(Saints) just got our ass kicked good. Fucking 9'rs Defense is lethal! Those guys are fucking certified thumpers....fuck you San Fran lol


----------



## Lagtastic

Kaepernick is pretty good, I really didn't see that coming. I forsee Alex Smith getting traded somewhere that really needs a consistent reliable QB. I'm calling Jets.


----------



## Pav

I wish I could give credit to Cleveland, but....Charlie Batch.


----------



## MassNecrophagia

I dunno... being a Vikings fan is fun. Already used to the losses, so it's more fun to celebrate the (few) wins.
I'm surprised we've managed to stay above .500, and think we will until St Louis


----------



## texshred777

Lagtastic said:


> Kaepernick is pretty good, I really didn't see that coming. I forsee Alex Smith getting traded somewhere that really needs a consistent reliable QB. I'm calling Jets.


 
Dallas. Oh wait, their owner/president/gm/mascot wouldn't get rid of Romo..


----------



## Shawn

I am happy my Seahawks beat the Bears at Soldier Field. Go Hawks!


----------



## Spazinator

flexkill said:


> Dirty Sanchez!


 

"Sark Manchez"?






Old picture from a few seasons ago but it always cracks me up. Such a joke of a franchise


----------



## Ralyks

On a different note, why are my Giants ready to run away with the division, then always leave it down to the last game?
That said, if they don't make the playoffs, I'll be less upset if RGIII makes the playoffs in his rookie year than if the Cowboys were to make it in. The kid deserves it, especially if it looks like Luck and Wilson are about to make the playoffs in their rookie years.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

^^ Seems like the pundits are picking Skins to win the division over the Giants, based on strength of schedule and recent performance. I'd have to root for the Giants - I like Eli.

plus i live in norfolk, crawling with skins fans - i've never liked 'em - but then again RG3 is fun to watch.

In other news, i'm a fins fan. Last hope today vs. san fran to stay alive (barely) Either way, Tannehill needs to show us a bit more. I like him, but he's been regressing a bit it would seem. Still, Bess and Hartline could both reach 1000 yards BTW - i never would have guessed that!


----------



## Ralyks

And the Giants CRUSH the Saints. Still got a hold of the lead in NFC East for another week


----------



## flexkill

Ralyks said:


> And the Giants CRUSH the Saints. Still got a hold of the lead in NFC East for another week


----------



## gunshow86de

It's official; Peter King is the worst NFL pundit of all time.

Gary Kubiak, Mike Smith may get top playoff seed, but it may not mean much - Peter King - SI.com



Peter King said:


> &#8220;Low Seeds Rule. Since 2005, Super Bowl winners are 12-0 on the road in the playoffs.&#8221;



Forget Nate Silver, Peter King is my new stats wizard. I mean, what are the odds that the champion of a single elimination tournament goes undefeated on the road. I wonder if they were undefeated at home too?


----------



## Ibanezsam4

flexkill said:


>



dont be too upset man, Saints played most of their games this season with one arm tied behind their back. 

you could be a chargers fan like me and have a roster filled with talent yet unable to use any of it


----------



## potatohead

No mention of Seattle 58 - 0 over Arizona? Unbelievably entertaining game as a Hawks fan . Russell Wilson is the real deal.


----------



## flexkill

potatohead said:


> No mention of Seattle 58 - 0 over Arizona? Unbelievably entertaining game as a Hawks fan . Russell Wilson is the real deal.


and all that money tied up in the LSU Flynn kid.....gonna be problems him making way more than your starter.


----------



## potatohead

flexkill said:


> and all that money tied up in the LSU Flynn kid.....gonna be problems him making way more than your starter.



Lots of ways to solve that, and its a problem that doesn't exist at this point anyway. Flynn sitting back collecting checks.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> No mention of Seattle 58 - 0 over Arizona? Unbelievably entertaining game as a Hawks fan . Russell Wilson is the real deal.



Yes! They are red hot right now.....gonna be a tough game against SF, I wanna believe they can do it (6-0 at home right now). Alot has changed since they played them last, hopefully they can pull this one out.

Go Hawks!!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

LET'S GO SEATTLE!!!!! 21-0 and it's not even halftime?


----------



## Shawn

Go Hawks! GREAT win at home against the Niners. Love it. 

Love Russell Wilson, he just keeps getting better and better and props to Sherman and the rest of the team too.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

As soon as they ran that blocked field goal back I knew they were gonna kick ass all day. I wanna know what Pete Carol is putting in their water bottles, cuz they have seriously stepped up.


----------



## gunshow86de

MFW I actually won my fantasy league championship. 







Thanks to Kam Chancellor for crushing Vernon Davis along with my opponent's hopes and dreams.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## TRENCHLORD

gunshow86de said:


> Sum up Mark, aka "Nacho," aka "El Shitbox" Sanchez's career in one .gif?


 
This ^^^ just made ESPN Sportcenter's #1 worst play of 2012. 
Can't say I'm suprised.
I was also not shocked to see this pro bowling catastrophe nail the #3 worst of the year.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltHUm4nXS8Y


----------



## gunshow86de

This is pretty awesome.....


----------



## Joose

It's been a damn good year to be a Denver fan. That is all.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Lets go Seahawks!  
Marshawn Linch is a BEAST!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Lets go Seahawks!  
Marshawn Linch is a BEAST!


----------



## gunshow86de

The Internet Had Some Fun With Robert Griffin III's Knee Injury


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

SEAHAWKS! COMEBACK KIDS BABY! And no my capslock is not broke, i'm just pumped.


----------



## flexkill

Fuck you Pete Carroll!!!! Why did you call that Time Out you bastard!!!!!It never works!!!!! I am so mad....the Falcunts can not be allowed to win the superbowl!!!!!!!!! Fuck i'm pissed!


----------



## gunshow86de

Looks like we'll have to endure at least another week of "Greatriots" fluffing. Is it wrong that I'm more upset about that than the Texans losing?



AngstRiddenDreams said:


> SEAHAWKS! COMEBACK KIDS BABY! And no my capslock is not broke, i'm just pumped.



Sorry, I have to do this.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## MassNecrophagia

gunshow86de said:


> Looks like we'll have to endure at least another week of "Greatriots" fluffing. Is it wrong that I'm more upset about that than the Texans losing?


 I don't know, the Texans had a great start to the season, but had some very unspectacular performances lately. Including the no-TDer against MN


----------



## flexkill

HAHAHAHA! The falcunts are OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## Bodes

^ hahahahaha!

Come on the Ravens!


----------



## flexkill

Oh how sweet the tears of a Falcunt fan taste!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Prepare yourselves for the "Harbarf vs Harbarf" bowl.

I'll be rooting for SF, for no paticular reason really.


----------



## Demiurge

I think there are only so many times that one can be comically out-coached in a big game before reputations have to start being called into question. It apparently wasn't enough for Belichick to revel in the credit for winning with scrubs and also-rans for players, so he has an OC and a DC that are proof positive of the Peter Principle. It's not going to cut it against the big boy teams.


----------



## gunshow86de

So, since Stevan Ridley didn't die, can I make fun of his QWOP impression?


----------



## Demiurge

^eh, why not


----------



## gunshow86de

Marvel at my PhotoGimpshopping skills;


----------



## flexkill

We got our Coach back baby!!!!


----------



## flypap3r

and it looks like the snitch got picked up by the Titans. UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## flexkill

flypap3r said:


> and it looks like the snitch got picked up by the Titans. UNBELIEVABLE!


They deserve everything they get with that douche!


----------



## Shawn

I'm pretty happy with how the Seahawks finished their regular season. I was disappointed by the loss in Atlanta but after watching Russell Wilson's postgame press conference, I felt better. Besides, nice to see the Falcons finally win a playoff game. 

I really loved Russell Wilson's performance in the pro bowl too, him and the rest of the Hawks.


----------



## gunshow86de

ELITE


----------



## gunshow86de

ELITE ENDORSEMENT:

Baltimore Ravens' Joe Flacco signs gummy bear endorsement deal - ESPN


----------



## gunshow86de

Ad banner from today;


----------



## Ralyks

Well, the big day is here guys. Who ya got?
I'm going 49ers over Ravens.


----------



## flexkill

Yup, fartyniners all the way.


----------



## Demiurge

I have Niners- outright and spread. Even money on me passing into a food coma by halftime. I am making 3 types of chicken wings among other delights.


----------



## Tang

Ravens!


----------



## Demiurge

Beyonce's crotch has had a better showing than the Niners.

Oh, now the lights are out.


----------



## brutalwizard

well the ravens already won.


----------



## crg123

Superbowl 2013: Too much funding on Beyonce not enough on electrical engineers haha i kid i kid


----------



## flexkill

aint over yet....9'rs on a run!!


----------



## gunshow86de

Love the F(lacco)-bomb on national TV. When will they learn to tape-delay this damn thing?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

GoDaddy.com is the real winner here


----------



## Bodes

Go the Ravens!


----------



## Randy

Fuck Jeremiah Masoli.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> Fuck Jeremiah Masoli.



While I agree with the overall sentiment, is there a specific news story I'm missing?


----------



## Ralyks

And now the long countdown to the 2013 season. 

Hoping my Giants get it back together. Also hoping the Bills get their shit together, otherwise in going to have to deal with angry, disappointed locals again.


----------



## gunshow86de

Hilarious recap of the power outage;


http://www.sportsonearth.com/articl...tion_ref_map={"10152474678170627":"fb_share"}


----------



## soundgardener75

Next year's sponsor?


----------



## technomancer

While I REALLY don't like the Ravens (duh look at my location) I gotta' say that was one of the most entertaining football games I've seen in ages


----------



## gunshow86de

^

 

Very entertaining. To quote the Elite Joe Flacco, it was, "FUCKING AWESEOME!"

Plus, they had Sassy Ref.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

So when are we gonna argue over whether or not Flacco is 'elite?'


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I've always like the Raven's offense, just not the defense (and not the Lewis dance shit 4sure).
And with the 9ers it's the opposite, I don't care much for the CK flexing, but love their defense.
So that really left me in a funny place as far as rooting went, although I chose the 49ers and like usual lost.


----------



## gunshow86de

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> So when are we gonna argue over whether or not Flacco is 'elite?'



There is no argument.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I'm pissed off, I didn't get to eat buffalo wings during the game. Why must the world be so cruel?!?!  

On another note, very entertaining game. Wasn't all into the whorey-halftime show, I guess it was better on the eyes than The Who though.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

^^ "better on the eyes" (the who)

Or Madonna either one.

It's hard to ever imagine Madonna putting on a less dirty show than anyone,,,,,, ever,,,,. lol.


----------



## ghostred7

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I guess it was better on the eyes than The Who though.


Ya...but not the ears lol

Was an entertaining game. I was pulling for the 49ers...but mostly b/c my bass player was pulling for the Ravens. I'm actually not really a sports guy unless one of my kids is playing...but given the right people to watch it with...its not bad. I BBQ'd 2 chickens for 5hrs to make some pulled smoked bird....it was awesome.

The commercials this year were fairly 'meh.' I did like the Clydesdale/trainer Budweiser commercial. Any trailers for movies coming out I'm into.

The blackout...ya...a friend of mine posted this on FB and gave us @ the party a good chuckle.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Vai performing Giant Balls Of Gold followed by Liberty would be amazing.
Next year it's in the cold though, but HE could do it anyway I'm quite sure.


----------



## ghostred7

TRENCHLORD said:


> Vai performing Giant Balls Of Gold followed by Liberty would be amazing.
> Next year it's in the cold though, but HE could do it anyway I'm quite sure.



Remember "Rock & Jock Diamond Derby" on MTV? I loved when they had Vai, Malmsteen, Eric Johnson, Dave Mustaine, etc all play the national anthem. I think that same concept would work for football halftime shows.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

ghostred7 said:


> Remember "Rock & Jock Diamond Derby" on MTV? I loved when they had Vai, Malmsteen, Eric Johnson, Dave Mustaine, etc all play the national anthem. I think that same concept would work for football halftime shows.


 
Sure do . And it would be a smash, especially after the success of the whole Guitar Hero franchise.

I still love it when during Vai's anthem rendition, the camera swings over to one of those poser lead singers who is mouthing "WOW" as Vai tears down a tapping sequence .
It was brett micheals or jani lane I think (as he was probably thinking "I wish my guy could do that".
Not to knock Warrent's guy though, he's a great player as well. And CC, well, meh.


----------



## ghostred7

TRENCHLORD said:


> Sure do . And it would be a smash, especially after the success of the whole Guitar Hero franchise.
> 
> I still love it when during Vai's anthem rendition, the camera swings over to one of those poser lead singers who is mouthing "WOW" as Vai tears down a tapping sequence .
> It was brett micheals or jani lane I think (as he was probably thinking "I wish my guy could do that".
> Not to knock Warrent's guy though, he's a great player as well. And CC, well, meh.


Ya...I remember that. This was around Vai's "Audience is Listening" timeframe I think. RnJDD was an awesome show lol.

EDIT: It was Bret Michaels....taps around at the 1:37 mark..Bret becoming a Vai fanboy around 1:45


----------



## TRENCHLORD

That's just insane!!! ^^^

And something else that would really be a positive thing would be to include Tony Macalpine in this hypothetical halftime show as well,
not only to have a broader appeal, but because he's such an inspiring player also. Hell even bring Vernon Reid out lol, call them "The United Colors Of Rock".


----------



## Ralyks

Giants just cut Michael Boley. Hoping these cuts are so they can make room to keep Nicks and Cruz, and just rebuild the defense in the draft and free agency.


----------



## Shawn

Really happy that Russell Wilson won Pepsi Max ROTY. 






Article right here~
https://www.seahawks.com/news/articles/article-1/Russell-Wilson-named-NFLcom-Rookie-of-the-Year/ec4445ad-221e-4189-884f-e4fc431437a4


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Hell yeah man! He deserved to be the ROTY. Way more than RGIII in my opinion.


----------



## Ralyks

Agreed. Russell Wilson was probably my favorite rookie this year, and made me actually want to see the Seahawks succeed. Plus, I think he'll be a sleeper fantasy option next season, especially since we have to see how RGIII's knee injuries pan out.

Meanwhile, I watch more Giants get cut so they can afford to keep Hakeem Nicks and Victor Cruz, and more Bills so, well, they can rebuild and maybe actually make the playoffs before hitting a 20 year drought.


----------



## gunshow86de

My boy Joe Flacco Wacko Flame just got paid; biggest contract in NFL history. I guess a "contract year" is a good time to win a Super Bowl MVP.

Joe Flacco gets $52 million guaranteed from Ravens


----------



## Ralyks

gunshow86de said:


> My boy Joe Flacco Wacko Flame just got paid; biggest contract in NFL history. I guess a "contract year" is a good time to win a Super Bowl MVP.



Good for him, but boy is it gonna raise some questions when it comes to redoing contracts for big names like Rodgers.

EDIT: And as soon as I write that, I go to NFL.com and this pops up;
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000147355/article/aaron-rodgers-needs-to-be-paid-in-full


----------



## Ralyks

So... Free agency is upon us. Any predictions or hopes for your team?


----------



## gunshow86de

Anquan Boldin Traded Between Harbaugh Brothers | Kissing Suzy Kolber

And now Flacco's contract is (almost) worthless.


----------



## Ralyks

Boldin goes to the 49ers, Percy Harvin goes to the Seahawks. I think these two teams are going to have quite the rivalry this decade, and wouldn't be shocked to see both of these teams get a ring (Well, ring number 6 in the 49ers case) before 2020.

In other news, I'm sitting here hoping nobody gives up a first round pick to take Victor Cruz out of NY. Right now I can see either the Vikings or the Rams going for it.


----------



## MFB

The very same Boldin that helped beat the 49ers during the Superb Owl?  I am excited for the next season then.


----------



## Shawn

Percy Harvin happy to land with Seahawks - NFL Videos

A nice addition. Go Hawks!


----------

